# Trimming a kitchen cabinet



## morfa (17 Dec 2019)

I've decided to replace the sheddy, ancient and really naff integrated cooker in the kitchen in the new house. 

I measured it up and while it seemed tight I thought I'd be ok. However I've now got the new cooker, removed the old one, chopped the work top and I'm still about 10mm short. 

My current thought is to remove the cabinet to the right, which is a corner cabinet and trim off 10mm, effectively rebuild the cabinet, i.e. new dowels and stuff. Put it back in and then it all should fit. It might be ok with about 5mm off, but I might as well put a decent gap in. It's an electric cooker, if that helps.

Anyone else got any smart ideas? Or tips?


----------



## W666 (23 Dec 2019)

You need a sizable gap. Will say minimum in the manual. Would be an Insurance issue if there wasn't, if the worst happened.
Pics needed really.


----------



## owen (24 Dec 2019)

If it's a corner cabinet you could probably just trim the back that's against the side wall? Wouldn't need to rebuild the cabinet? Depends how long the run of cabinets is you could just trim the backs? Take some pics


----------

